
Signal introduces support for reactions - markovbot
https://signal.org/blog/reactions/
======
markovbot
The post's title includes an emoji and doesn't make sense without it. I tried
using that but HN stripped out the emoji, so I wrote my own title that doesn't
need an emoji

